# رسومات solid works



## سعيد زمزم (11 يونيو 2007)

هذه بعض الرسومات بواسطة برنامج solid works بعضها من رسمي والاخر من جهات اخري .وانا علي استعداد للمساعدة في اي تصميم ميكانيكي او عمل اي رسومات 3D وكذلك عمل ANIMATION لبعض الاجزاء الميكانيكية واتمني ان تحوز الرسومات اعجابكم


----------



## طلال عبيد (11 يونيو 2007)

يا ريت يا اخ سعيد اذا كان عندك شرح للبرنامج ترفعو للمنتدى


----------



## سعيد زمزم (11 يونيو 2007)

ان شاء الله سيتم رفع شرح للبرنامج قريبا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (22 يونيو 2007)

_ممكن سوال لو عايز اتعلمsolid works اعمل ايه (دورات ولا ممكن اتعلمه لوحدى_)


----------



## ريمون عدلي (22 يونيو 2007)

بجد ما قصرت رسومات جميله
ولكن لو تذكر اي منها رسمت او صممت الاولي ام الثانيه او الثالثه
شششششششككككراااا


----------



## سعيد زمزم (23 يونيو 2007)

عموما يا جماعة في موضوع تاني عمله اخ في المنتدي خاص بالsolid works وفيه البرنامج واسلوب تعلمه


----------



## enp_meca (30 يونيو 2007)

I wish the Docs help about the Solid Works ANIAMTOR
especially I like to apply at the Human Robot


----------



## شريف ميهوب (30 يونيو 2007)

مشكورررر علي الصور الرائعة 

ولكن عندي سؤاااال ... انا في قسم قوي هل هذا البرنامج مفيد لنا أم لقسم أنتاج أكثر ؟


----------



## سعيد زمزم (30 يونيو 2007)

هو البرنامج اساسا للتصميم الميكانيكي فممكن اي مهندس ميكانيكا يستخدمه في عمل اي تصميم


----------



## مهند عبدالله (30 يونيو 2007)

ِِعملك رايع ياباش مهندس سعيد 
الرجاء منك احضار رابط لتنزيل برنامج solid works
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سعيد زمزم (1 يوليو 2007)

البرنامج موجود بالفعل علي منتدي البرامج في صفحة بتاريخ12/6/2007 لمن يحتاجه


----------



## ENGMENG (1 يوليو 2007)

اشكرك على مجهودك ولكن إذا تقدر تشرح كيفية عمل ال animation نكون لك من الشاكرين:2:


----------



## moh eletriby (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*best way to learn solidworks*

salam alekok
my advice for those who wants to learn solid works is to do the tutorials ,read and execute it step by step 

also if anyone need any kind of help regarding the program am more that welcome to help him​


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (31 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووور أخي ولكن لدي سؤال عندي سولد 2008 ومعه Mold Works 2006 فارجو أن ترشدني إلى كيفية إستعمال الرسوم الجاهزة في قوالب الحقن وهل هنالك برنامج لل Jags and Fixtures يعمل مع الصولد


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (1 يناير 2009)

فعلا رسومات جميله بس مش في منها رسومات جاهزه داخل البرنامج


----------



## نوووووووور (2 يناير 2009)

رائع .. مشكووووووور جدا


----------



## sasa_001 (7 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بصراحة رسومات طيبة واتمنى لك التوفيق 
ونشوفك مهند متخصص بالسوليد ووركس
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (7 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم اثابكم الله


----------



## abo7meed (8 يناير 2009)

mshkooooooooooor مشكوووووووور يا اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## rashoan (9 يناير 2009)

thank you for this fabulous drawings


----------



## مصطفى محمود 12 (27 فبراير 2011)

لو سمحت كنت عايز فيديوهات لتعليم ال animation


----------



## ابو عايش (27 فبراير 2011)

بعد اذن الاخ صاحب الموضوع ارجو مشاهدة الموضوع التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t246603.html


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (6 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------

